# Could Someone Help Me Interpret My Socionics Results?



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the first or second Socionics test that i have ever taken and I am curious to interpret my results. If you're curious the link to this test is: Socionics Tests 

Your Sociotype: *ILI-0 (INTp)*

*Other Possible Types*

ILE (ENTp): 98% as likely as ILI.
LII (INTj): 96% as likely as ILI.
LIE (ENTj): 69% as likely as ILI.

Small Groups 
Quadra: Gamma
Club: Researchers
Temperament: IP
Romance Styles:
Primary: Victim
Secondary: Caregiver


*First Tier Dichotomies*
Introvert
Intuitive
Logical
Irrational (Perceiving)

*Second Tier Dichotomies*
Dynamic
Obstinate
Democratic
Tactical
Constructivist
Farsighted

*Third Tier Dichotomies*
Serious
Decisive
Negativist
Process

*Fourth Tier Dichotomies*
Declaring


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

MindPersonified said:


> This is the first or second Socionics test that i have ever taken and I am curious to interpret my results. If you're curious the link to this test is: Socionics Tests
> 
> Your Sociotype: *ILI-0 (INTp)*


The test has determined you to be of type ILI/INTp (NiTe): *ILI profiles*. Most of socionics tests are much like the MBTI ones and give an accurate testing to only about 60-70% of takers. Thus it is recommended that first time test takers get better acquainted with profiles of others types, Model A, functions, and information elements before settling down on a type.



> Small Groups
> Quadra: Gamma
> Club: Researchers
> Temperament: IP
> ...


You can read more about small groups here: Small groups - Wikisocion



> *First Tier Dichotomies*
> Introvert
> Intuitive
> Logical
> ...


And these are Reinin dichotomies for type ILI: Reinin dichotomies - Wikisocion


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Anyone who has the patience to take that god awful test is better off investing that patience into just studying the great resources that @cyamitide posted above, in my opinion.

If you can wrap your mind around that stuff then you've already won have the battle. The rest is just red lasers and blue lasers.


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

ILI, ILE and LII seem to be almost equally likely. So which one is it? You could redo the test. This time, choose the exact opposite. Very often, it's easier to find out what you are not.


----------

